# Help me understand ABGA registration transferring



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am going to look/buy one of 2 reg. Boer does on Wednesday.

Do I need to print out a transfer form before I go?

Non-member transfer is $10 can this be sent as cash with the transfer form?
Does it need to be sent out the same day?

Does the previous owner need a duplicate (costing another $10)?

Anything else I should know?

I don't know hardly anything about this subject.
This will be my first registered doe.

I am nervous and hope everything is done right before I leave...so I don't have to go back for a missed...something.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

By rights... the seller should have that ready.....you should get a signed by seller... Certificate of registration ...and it is a good idea to have them fill out and sign.. the transfer form as well.....if you want to bring it with you in case you can...


Non-member transfer is $10 can this be sent as cash with the transfer form?
Does it need to be sent out the same day?You can get a money order or pay by credit card... never send cash in the mail...the payment will have to be made at the time of service or they will send out a letter stating what is owed ..before they register the goat.. I have waited a while before sending in the paperwork ...cause I had no money ...but.. it is best to send it in as soon as possible...while it is a fresh sale/purchase and in case anything needs to be corrected by the seller ect...

Does the previous owner need a duplicate (costing another $10)? No....the Association only sends the new registration that you pay for.. to you...the seller does not get any paperwork....

Make sure ..you make a copy of the registration papers before sending them off to the Association ...in case 

Anything else I should know?If the registered goat has been exposed by a buck... the breeder has to fill in the part on the back of the registration paper.... to indicate that.....if that part is filled in ...make sure ...you make a copy of that as well....


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So all I need to worry about is that I get a certificate of registration from him and that he signs the transfer form.
Then I can send it out either same day or next day with a money order.

The transfer form says:
This form is to be used when transferring ownership of an individual goat between a buyer and a seller when the original certificated is non-existent. This must be accompanied by a statement from the seller requesting a “Duplicate” and why.

Thats where I got the duplicate thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So all I need to worry about is that I get a certificate of registration from him and that he signs the transfer form.
Then I can send it out either same day or next day with a money order. I have just given to the buyer..the signed and dated ... Certificate of registration paper ...and the association was OK with that....if you have any doubt ...call up the association and ask if you will need a transfer form.. if said goat is already registered and you are trying to get it into your name...  

The transfer form says:
This form is to be used when transferring ownership of an individual goat between a buyer and a seller when the original certificated is non-existent. This must be accompanied by a statement from the seller requesting a "Duplicate" and why.The Certificate of registration is there so you won't need this form.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How did things go Jesse?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I got the papers from him.

I found out after that it was signed by the previous previous owner and not the previous owner.As in The previous owner never transferred her.

Talked to some ABGA people (Belinda and DeeAnn )over email. Sounds like I need to send him a "transfer application" for him to sign and mail back to me- me fill in the rest and send it along with the original certificate(and the the $10 money order). There is also a health inspection from a vet from 2009 and 1 breeding record. The previous owner didn't record anything on her (said she did have trips this year though)

I didn't know there was anything on the back of the certificate..so didn't know to check.

It would take a few weeks. Should I wait on breeding her until she is transferred? I don't have a buck right now anyway...just wondering (I would like to breed her dec-jan though).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no....that isn't good... hope you get the transfer application signed by the other owner...

Yes ..the certificate has stuff on the back of it.... :hug: 

If you want to wait on breeding her... that is OK....especially not knowing how the paperwork will go... :hug:


----------

